# Location film et partage familial



## bazino (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Désolé pour le doublon, je crois que j'ai posté mon message initial dans la mauvaise rubrique...

Pendant cette période de confinement, je me demandais si je pouvais partager une location faite sur l'iTunes Store avec les membres de mon partage familial. Je sais que mes achats de films sont automatiquement partagé mais je ne trouve rien à propos des films que je loue.

Merci de votre aide et bon confinement !

*Note de la modération :* pour le doublon, c'est corrigé.


----------

